# Need help on tranny shifting by its self?



## bobtec (Jan 24, 2009)

Need help on tranny shifting by its self? 
I have a 2002 A6 2.7L turbo with 70K automatic it will light up the dash interceptors solid witch drop into default .But a any given time it will switch to manual triptronic and only shift from the steering wheel buttons? Plus did loss the shifter lock reless . 
It has a code for the triptonic for short? Swaped out the shifter triptronic with a good one, brake light switch, pulled seat checked wiring to tranny ECM good. No signs of water in foot well or on ECM? 
With VAD Com it shows the buttons working but not the shifter cover working when placed in manual. 
Did install an new shifter switch on tranny. 
Any help would be great. 
Bob Mann


----------



## Dnavirus (Dec 6, 2010)

*my 5cents*

if im correct, i heard of this happening before, your transmission is working properly if it shifts fine with the buttons on the steering wheel, first thing i would look for would be to check that the magnets in the shifter are still in place since our cars only use magnets in the shifting cover to detect when we shift up or down


----------

